# Compromised WordPress Bot Net Attacks, Now Help Kill it



## drmike (Oct 1, 2014)

This morning some idiot thought his little compromised Wordpress bot net would terrorize a provider.  It worked for a few minutes then humans sprung to.

Slews and slews of URL requests made at the same time through common WordPress exploitation.

This details the common exploit via the Pingback mechanism:

http://blog.sucuri.net/2014/03/more-than-162000-wordpress-sites-used-for-distributed-denial-of-service-attack.html

In a bit when they tire out and/or run out money, interest or compromised machines, I'll publish all the compromised IPs so others can take proactive stance and get to snipping them too.

Open to recommendations on services and sites such compromised sites can be added to for sh!t listing.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 1, 2014)

Best way is to use a Wordpress Plugin that is disabling XMLRCP pingbacks:

Code:


add_filter( ‘xmlrpc_methods’, function( $methods ) {
unset( $methods['pingback.ping'] );
return $methods;
} ); 

Plugin can be found here:

https://wordpress.org/plugins/disable-xml-rpc-pingback/


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 1, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Best way is to use a Wordpress Plugin that is disabling XMLRCP pingbacks:
> 
> Code:
> 
> ...



A second vote for the disable xml-rpc pingback plugin.  I never leave home without it,


----------



## k0nsl (Oct 1, 2014)

For convenient copy-paste:



<?php
/* Author: Samuel Aguilera */
add_filter( 'xmlrpc_methods', 'Remove_Pingback_Method' );

function Remove_Pingback_Method( $methods ) {
   unset( $methods['pingback.ping'] );
   unset( $methods['pingback.extensions.getPingbacks'] );
   return $methods;
}
?>

In the previous posts with the XML-filter unset, be sure to replace:


‘
With:


'


----------



## drmike (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh yeah the company in this instance wasn't running WordPress, but rather someone using those exploited WordPress installs as a distributed DDoS canon against them.


----------



## drmike (Oct 1, 2014)

Feel free to block this Wordpress compromised botnet    Seems like they ran out compromised machines... bahahaha
 
List here under.... in the spoiler...



Spoiler



101.110.177.198

101.110.232.250
103.12.20.1
103.13.120.186
103.14.113.189
103.14.114.139
103.14.114.226
103.15.178.95
103.16.129.199
103.19.91.4
103.23.153.200
103.23.201.82
103.24.182.108
103.244.217.149
103.251.89.52
103.253.140.52
103.28.15.24
103.31.224.148
103.6.87.183
103.8.28.210
106.186.116.141
106.186.118.136
106.186.29.82
106.187.102.224
106.187.102.44
106.187.36.230
106.187.39.150
106.187.47.89
106.187.48.38
106.187.52.131
106.187.52.244
106.187.54.43
106.187.89.189
106.187.92.40
106.187.92.64
106.37.207.74
106.51.171.207
107.152.103.55
107.163.29.2
107.170.0.27
107.170.112.78
107.170.115.193
107.170.12.100
107.170.130.225
107.170.149.246
107.170.151.240
107.170.153.106
107.170.157.146
107.170.158.196
107.170.17.68
107.170.177.85
107.170.18.6
107.170.198.115
107.170.208.203
107.170.218.198
107.170.223.157
107.170.237.73
107.170.238.124
107.170.243.161
107.170.243.33
107.170.3.210
107.170.40.119
107.170.48.118
107.170.5.101
107.170.56.162
107.170.60.206
107.170.60.68
107.170.61.32
107.170.63.132
107.170.72.182
107.170.72.45
107.178.151.2
107.181.64.210
107.1.84.134
107.20.155.244
107.20.219.189
107.20.227.149
107.20.230.168
107.20.235.87
107.207.113.123
107.21.228.118
107.21.241.235
107.21.49.153
107.21.93.208
107.21.98.135
107.6.130.13
107.6.188.194
108.160.148.118
108.160.148.93
108.160.150.93
108.163.167.162
108.163.169.194
108.163.176.130
108.163.188.242
108.163.253.196
108.166.111.244
108.166.208.116
108.166.31.44
108.166.81.87
108.166.90.25
108.168.132.66
108.170.3.194
108.171.174.205
108.171.180.141
108.174.194.237
108.175.209.150
108.175.8.26
108.178.4.90
108.59.249.106
108.59.251.60
108.61.242.201
108.61.47.194
108.62.78.194
109.108.128.129
109.109.117.12
109.109.137.129
109.123.123.26
109.168.114.17
109.202.153.154
109.206.161.28
109.206.176.117
109.226.9.169
109.228.19.43
109.228.21.123
109.228.25.69
109.230.224.36
109.234.154.84
109.236.83.234
109.69.217.5
109.70.139.106
109.73.175.106
109.73.67.11
109.74.15.110
109.74.195.87
109.75.160.88
109.75.162.104
109.75.164.11
109.75.165.202
110.190.77.28
110.232.78.201
110.249.140.74
110.5.27.249
111.119.239.179
111.125.143.49
111.182.193.8
111.223.120.50
111.235.137.20
111.38.174.9
111.68.207.108
111.68.217.52
111.68.236.185
111.89.132.2
111.89.138.2
111.89.144.2
112.122.112.178
112.124.0.86
112.124.107.29
112.124.34.178
112.124.44.88
112.140.186.125
112.15.176.179
112.186.64.203
112.25.146.78
112.78.117.117
113.107.67.126
113.11.251.232
113.14.25.153
113.160.101.87
113.212.97.140
113.28.54.218
113.52.135.193
114.104.159.170
114.141.203.74
114.215.201.41
114.215.202.243
114.34.127.216
114.41.126.163
115.167.103.159
115.238.58.230
115.239.170.54
115.249.220.43
115.28.105.85
115.28.129.123
115.28.145.136
115.28.16.115
115.28.208.83
115.28.237.159
115.28.45.191
115.29.33.146
115.29.43.206
115.91.201.18
116.210.210.109
116.55.99.201
116.73.96.197
117.16.44.78
117.218.129.190
117.218.92.36
117.26.98.95
117.36.192.204
117.44.242.27
117.52.22.156
118.122.227.67
118.152.102.32
118.163.107.187
118.182.122.86
118.229.239.6
118.242.40.57
119.146.131.109
119.226.49.66
119.245.213.2
119.27.32.154
119.39.244.138
119.41.84.27
119.81.31.24
119.9.23.69
119.9.40.116
120.136.10.3
120.136.10.33
120.136.10.40
120.136.14.18
120.136.14.20
120.136.14.41
120.151.175.118
120.192.147.91
120.199.66.158
120.199.66.170
120.205.100.4
120.63.186.130
120.68.99.121
120.86.65.146
121.127.243.2
121.138.213.16
121.139.52.73
121.18.3.74
121.196.134.151
121.199.29.67
121.199.5.84
121.50.48.182
121.55.226.232
12.171.193.61
12.197.26.4
122.10.94.225
122.117.77.94
122.143.252.203
122.165.227.224
122.176.75.173
12.221.96.28
122.224.1.82
122.224.227.66
122.224.227.74
122.224.58.106
122.224.59.131
122.224.87.130
122.226.11.47
122.226.118.194
122.226.119.14
122.226.252.238
122.248.241.48
122.248.242.42
122.248.255.31
123.176.46.50
123.192.66.40
123.234.106.210
123.7.31.116
124.106.28.18
124.123.47.113
124.146.198.2
124.150.174.195
124.197.42.46
124.205.21.170
124.228.110.164
124.30.10.146
125.132.154.23
125.199.234.173
125.234.238.135
125.253.123.74
125.64.217.40
125.64.227.117
125.64.74.192
125.67.126.94
125.67.228.183
126.119.64.176
126.130.148.93
128.112.52.135
128.121.206.131
128.121.81.58
128.121.93.193
128.153.144.56
128.199.178.187
128.199.194.224
128.199.207.33
128.199.213.167
128.199.235.116
128.199.238.56
128.199.254.77
128.199.255.77
128.206.9.207
128.241.49.245
128.242.119.105
129.105.1.30
129.121.176.219
129.121.176.231
129.121.176.236
129.121.177.188
129.121.177.195
129.121.186.218
129.121.234.249
129.121.236.87
129.67.112.9
130.149.22.78
130.156.20.188
130.233.248.28
130.255.185.176
130.65.150.44
130.91.196.233
130.95.141.103
132.203.29.102
132.204.24.80
132.230.120.164
132.230.133.203
132.66.102.53
1.33.174.2
133.242.136.235
133.242.144.229
133.242.145.165
133.242.162.119
133.242.166.40
133.242.171.175
133.242.177.94
133.242.203.190
133.242.203.58
133.242.49.131
133.242.49.91
133.9.211.174
134.119.1.89
134.213.29.150
134.213.29.80
134.213.31.29
134.213.55.163
134.74.77.12
134.98.80.218
137.116.139.23
137.116.184.251
137.117.198.216
138.91.157.152
139.0.23.134
139.165.56.35
139.179.139.90
140.112.55.133
140.203.155.75
141.0.175.230
141.0.20.167
141.105.126.92
141.138.136.52
141.138.200.74
141.255.190.181
14.141.75.214
142.0.130.193
142.4.10.224
142.4.11.1
142.4.16.217
142.4.17.152
142.4.17.161
142.4.17.193
142.4.210.58
142.4.29.41
142.4.30.50
142.4.4.127
142.54.161.2
142.54.165.82
142.58.110.9
143.107.156.223
143.107.172.161
143.107.25.73
143.107.25.78
143.107.64.33
143.239.75.227
14.37.135.189
144.76.106.114
144.76.107.249
144.76.163.28
144.76.178.229
144.76.184.84
144.76.201.15
144.76.223.46
144.76.41.16
144.76.58.113
145.91.25.67
145.92.223.2
146.140.212.30
146.148.150.194
146.148.150.66
146.185.141.141
146.185.148.5
146.185.151.193
146.185.154.56
146.185.155.133
146.185.162.146
14.63.164.12
146.6.36.146
147.123.147.2
148.218.36.55
148.243.34.113
148.251.254.236
148.251.75.183
148.81.130.42
149.210.134.77
149.210.148.45
149.210.148.53
149.210.153.51
149.210.155.155
149.210.176.68
149.255.108.181
149.5.47.85
149.62.148.135
151.1.202.14
151.236.10.13
151.236.42.67
151.236.51.40
151.236.51.76
151.236.51.84
151.248.0.68
151.8.228.132
152.160.255.225
153.120.36.161
153.121.38.249
153.121.40.39
153.121.46.120
153.122.22.84
153.122.24.172
153.127.248.247
156.110.240.106
156.110.240.108
156.110.240.11
156.110.240.110
156.110.240.116
156.110.240.126
156.110.240.132
156.110.240.141
156.110.240.142
156.110.240.15
156.110.240.153
156.110.240.179
156.110.240.188
156.110.240.197
156.110.240.212
156.110.240.216
156.110.240.22
156.110.240.239
156.110.240.27
156.110.240.53
156.110.240.56
156.110.240.62
156.110.240.64
156.110.240.70
156.110.240.85
156.110.240.91
157.112.176.15
157.112.176.39
157.112.176.71
157.7.202.151
157.7.202.168
158.199.142.102
159.148.117.10
159.253.133.75
159.253.44.67
159.253.47.11
161.58.100.105
161.58.124.100
162.13.12.236
162.13.124.224
162.13.143.103
162.13.146.161
162.13.149.127
162.13.177.35
162.13.179.105
162.13.179.197
162.13.180.122
162.13.182.73
162.13.3.176
162.13.3.245
162.13.3.84
162.13.89.84
162.13.9.129
162.13.93.96
162.13.95.151
162.144.41.197
162.144.42.140
162.144.49.192
162.144.58.118
162.144.59.58
162.144.60.196
162.144.64.202
162.144.71.190
162.144.85.10
162.144.94.84
162.209.120.117
162.209.21.112
162.209.47.255
162.209.51.85
162.209.52.35
162.209.96.213
162.209.98.21
162.211.225.6
162.211.86.5
162.212.234.181
162.213.196.90
162.217.144.39
162.217.172.152
162.217.248.232
162.218.236.54
162.218.89.112
162.218.89.182
162.219.250.9
162.220.11.204
162.220.12.196
162.220.218.37
162.220.57.104
162.221.179.212
162.222.178.60
162.242.133.22
162.242.144.172
162.242.154.112
162.242.159.90
162.242.174.245
162.242.210.120
162.242.233.190
162.242.234.146
162.242.234.211
162.242.234.250
162.242.238.109
162.242.240.206
162.242.245.91
162.242.246.238
162.242.252.137
162.243.10.171
162.243.114.121
162.243.116.237
162.243.126.47
162.243.145.163
162.243.147.95
162.243.150.222
162.243.15.150
162.243.153.191
162.243.200.103
162.243.211.71
162.243.224.94
162.243.230.197
162.243.247.17
162.243.252.129
162.243.33.77
162.243.34.246
162.243.37.11
162.243.38.42
162.243.43.79
162.243.50.16
162.243.60.223
162.243.61.93
162.243.66.33
162.243.69.26
162.243.93.230
162.243.94.179
162.243.95.242
162.246.57.28
162.247.12.41
162.248.167.150
162.248.48.131
162.248.6.124
162.251.80.27
162.253.145.106
162.253.145.83
163.245.1.44
163.43.136.38
164.138.25.254
164.77.212.242
166.230.5.38
166.78.10.247
166.78.110.163
166.78.117.185
166.78.121.169
166.78.124.124
166.78.125.81
166.78.141.65
166.78.143.56
166.78.161.210
166.78.175.16
166.78.175.53
166.78.21.181
166.78.237.237
166.78.30.252
166.78.3.120
166.78.4.112
166.78.46.18
167.217.12.32
168.143.50.84
168.144.38.23
168.144.87.245
168.177.185.18
168.177.223.193
168.63.124.227
168.9.37.90
170.136.110.10
171.65.25.58
172.245.255.27
172.245.32.179
173.1.33.66
173.192.112.154
173.192.143.34
173.192.34.117
173.193.159.242
173.193.23.242
173.193.65.66
173.195.144.109
173.198.216.74
173.199.129.139
173.199.129.212
173.199.153.88
173.199.187.120
173.203.100.47
173.203.106.129
173.203.149.74
173.203.99.52
173.205.125.48
173.205.126.94
173.208.120.105
173.214.169.34
173.221.254.31
173.224.213.66
173.224.217.162
173.225.176.130
173.225.179.233
173.225.184.134
173.226.50.117
173.229.1.164
173.230.150.197
173.230.150.204
173.230.243.117
173.230.243.155
173.230.250.245
173.231.137.178
173.231.1.88
173.233.51.67
173.236.136.29
173.236.145.213
173.236.84.226
173.236.87.210
173.239.10.36
173.239.21.252
173.243.32.56
173.246.41.77
173.246.58.4
173.247.243.97
173.247.251.145
173.252.199.38
173.255.201.180
173.255.203.33
173.255.219.138
173.255.230.93
173.255.231.113
173.255.243.131
173.255.250.109
173.255.254.96
173.44.243.60
173.69.22.122
174.122.206.146
174.128.244.194
174.128.45.173
174.129.124.92
174.129.217.181
174.129.234.30
174.136.63.124
174.137.171.244
174.138.162.2
174.140.169.178
174.142.242.161
174.142.53.150
174.142.61.39
174.143.143.195
174.34.228.228
174.34.232.84
174.36.15.58
174.36.218.26
175.107.134.209
175.159.166.207
175.45.185.197
175.45.185.202
176.126.167.101
176.126.201.11
176.223.120.180
176.223.120.40
176.223.121.148
176.223.121.200
176.223.124.131
176.223.124.200
176.223.124.24
176.223.126.186
176.223.126.213
176.223.127.119
176.223.127.38
176.223.198.70
176.223.199.10
176.227.192.27
176.28.14.32
176.28.14.84
176.28.55.255
176.31.222.196
176.32.87.47
176.34.106.48
176.34.180.35
176.53.22.34
176.53.26.114
176.56.237.115
176.56.57.70
176.58.104.122
176.58.105.240
176.58.115.118
176.61.138.144
176.62.0.11
176.67.160.198
176.74.192.217
176.74.220.20
176.9.112.182
176.9.114.183
176.9.176.16
176.9.216.212
176.94.3.211
177.153.4.64
177.220.179.8
177.52.160.29
178.131.57.15
178.18.132.42
178.18.193.130
178.18.198.90
178.19.107.130
178.21.114.218
178.21.116.71
178.211.33.124
178.250.246.35
178.251.34.6
178.254.0.210
178.254.37.67
178.60.205.165
178.63.72.211
178.79.133.185
178.79.136.210
178.79.156.103
178.79.171.4
178.79.171.70
178.79.176.29
178.79.182.163
178.79.189.106
178.79.190.4
178.79.190.8
179.124.144.58
180.142.4.115
180.179.57.79
180.210.207.140
180.235.255.50
180.57.6.119
181.177.234.172
181.224.129.11
181.224.129.4
181.224.129.9
181.224.131.26
181.224.131.5
181.224.147.70
181.224.154.126
182.132.165.137
182.132.165.143
182.132.165.166
182.132.190.101
182.148.105.212
182.151.200.110
182.160.144.2
182.160.157.208
182.18.162.124
182.236.127.20
182.241.203.138
182.252.177.151
182.48.26.35
182.48.26.52
182.48.37.27
182.50.130.10
182.50.130.113
182.50.130.123
182.50.130.127
182.50.130.133
182.50.130.146
182.50.130.152
182.50.130.161
182.50.130.186
182.50.130.191
182.50.130.193
182.50.130.226
182.50.130.229
182.50.130.49
182.50.130.59
182.50.130.65
182.50.130.7
182.50.130.78
182.74.24.178
183.110.253.144
183.129.216.130
183.129.216.134
183.129.217.218
183.136.149.42
183.167.220.163
183.177.168.178
183.230.35.5
183.245.136.50
183.245.138.43
183.91.67.210
184.105.148.221
184.105.209.2
184.106.181.178
184.106.216.25
184.107.129.154
184.107.157.218
184.107.210.34
184.107.233.178
184.107.234.26
184.107.249.122
184.154.146.74
184.154.169.194
184.154.207.218
184.154.224.14
184.154.224.18
184.154.224.19
184.154.224.6
184.154.225.15
184.154.226.11
184.154.230.20
184.154.235.3
184.154.28.50
184.154.49.74
184.164.148.234
184.164.151.122
184.164.156.66
184.169.166.109
184.172.209.122
184.172.24.74
184.172.56.114
184.173.107.10
184.173.116.98
184.173.202.234
184.72.216.11
184.75.249.220
184.75.58.226
185.10.200.20
185.10.224.211
185.12.110.96
185.12.92.144
185.12.92.65
185.14.184.143
185.17.196.178
185.17.196.2
185.19.92.211
185.2.154.138
185.2.29.4
185.23.17.164
185.24.69.157
185.25.116.169
185.29.24.5
185.31.22.26
185.32.188.110
185.56.218.3
185.7.63.253
185.9.36.210
186.115.146.74
186.129.250.57
186.192.79.204
186.200.211.50
186.202.120.6
186.28.253.122
186.67.125.3
186.68.143.29
187.157.45.13
187.188.119.59
187.45.224.48
187.73.224.32
188.116.20.150
188.120.225.25
188.120.232.10
188.120.238.29
188.121.164.198
188.128.143.207
188.128.150.167
188.128.156.130
188.128.165.97
188.128.182.54
188.128.188.221
188.128.196.218
188.132.244.3
188.136.174.79
188.138.24.205
188.138.40.113
188.191.154.135
188.212.156.76
188.212.39.244
188.215.64.12
188.225.16.105
188.225.33.58
188.226.135.191
188.226.138.61
188.226.139.118
188.226.146.155
188.226.158.127
188.226.162.160
188.226.188.172
188.226.190.146
188.226.198.41
188.226.216.163
188.227.181.26
188.240.198.2
188.241.4.7
188.241.88.11
188.247.130.127
188.26.121.252
188.40.255.41
188.40.28.165
188.40.28.34
188.40.41.205
188.40.65.130
188.42.245.31
188.65.35.5
188.93.17.97
188.93.211.126
188.95.224.105
188.95.249.116
189.204.11.218
190.151.80.22
190.152.98.27
190.182.21.120
190.186.177.28
190.210.162.100
190.224.102.182
190.253.88.102
190.2.61.13
190.85.108.214
191.234.51.16
192.110.165.25
192.119.122.226
192.121.0.40
192.153.153.63
192.155.87.4
192.157.208.108
192.157.232.208
192.163.194.148
192.163.195.36
192.163.201.181
192.163.202.145
192.163.205.78
192.163.215.226
192.163.237.66
192.163.238.4
192.163.247.47
192.163.252.133
192.165.2.61
192.182.127.111
192.184.87.37
192.184.93.96
192.187.121.226
192.190.80.10
192.190.82.144
192.190.82.167
192.190.84.37
192.190.84.94
192.190.86.14
192.196.156.120
192.196.156.26
192.196.156.48
192.198.217.194
192.210.139.246
192.210.140.21
192.227.166.48
192.227.166.52
192.227.242.217
192.228.101.82
192.232.202.65
192.232.226.17
192.232.229.11
192.232.239.86
192.232.242.142
192.232.243.46
192.235.78.120
192.237.130.120
192.237.179.234
192.237.185.127
192.237.185.194
192.237.186.120
192.237.210.195
192.237.212.117
192.240.161.81
192.240.167.112
192.241.170.34
192.241.189.158
192.241.189.167
192.241.191.74
192.241.191.9
192.241.210.175
192.241.218.169
192.241.240.145
192.241.247.10
192.241.248.206
192.241.252.235
192.243.119.69
192.243.125.187
192.250.229.2
192.254.140.168
192.254.145.22
192.254.148.218
192.254.164.55
192.254.168.70
192.254.171.33
192.254.172.163
192.254.172.2
192.254.173.0
192.254.201.117
192.254.213.167
192.255.221.34
192.30.135.66
192.30.35.14
192.3.150.100
192.3.170.112
192.64.52.141
192.64.81.122
192.73.248.63
192.74.235.225
192.75.203.174
192.81.128.218
192.81.209.93
192.81.221.25
192.81.222.198
192.96.211.47
193.0.213.31
193.108.251.98
193.111.141.212
193.134.220.128
193.137.203.19
193.17.184.16
193.173.35.66
193.180.115.103
193.180.115.44
193.180.115.97
193.180.250.77
193.181.240.23
193.182.148.241
193.189.116.73
193.198.63.70
193.200.93.242
193.203.204.62
193.203.205.72
193.2.13.214
193.2.241.84
193.235.50.112
193.238.150.27
193.238.16.34
193.239.21.13
193.239.96.61
193.251.190.218
193.254.192.207
193.33.24.8
193.41.11.193
193.48.126.79
193.5.27.222
193.86.184.245
193.9.21.87
194.0.199.10
194.100.58.212
194.116.150.66
194.119.192.191
194.144.41.51
194.145.209.139
194.168.159.78
194.181.196.70
194.224.88.19
194.24.228.83
194.28.132.3
194.58.88.3
194.63.248.80
195.130.80.160
195.138.62.10
195.16.88.121
195.171.11.251
195.189.82.131
195.191.184.138
195.204.54.146
195.208.224.77
195.22.101.5
195.225.104.66
195.234.216.68
195.238.173.51
195.251.255.155
195.28.24.196
195.54.14.212
195.64.174.10
195.68.167.126
195.70.197.5
195.88.153.45
195.88.80.180
195.93.180.247
195.94.172.100
196.201.6.21
197.242.157.194
198.101.149.71
198.101.168.152
198.101.188.153
198.101.213.31
198.101.239.88
198.104.41.90
198.105.220.196
198.106.191.7
198.1.101.111
198.1.106.249
198.1.115.252
198.1.116.168
198.1.121.185
198.1.124.190
198.1.124.55
198.143.186.125
198.154.103.154
198.154.104.154
198.154.195.210
198.154.210.89
198.154.218.73
198.154.224.161
198.154.224.178
198.154.224.29
198.154.226.37
198.154.228.208
198.154.229.15
198.154.229.66
198.154.234.142
198.154.246.32
198.154.251.134
198.154.251.175
198.1.66.181
198.177.116.34
198.177.116.96
198.178.126.144
198.1.90.231
198.1.93.160
198.1.94.32
198.199.105.48
198.199.112.6
198.199.116.26
198.1.99.2
198.199.68.168
198.199.81.100
198.199.86.28
198.199.93.122
198.199.96.129
198.200.194.179
198.20.229.3
198.202.31.141
198.20.241.150
198.20.244.46
198.204.228.82
198.204.229.162
198.206.135.66
198.211.108.28
198.211.123.140
198.211.2.250
198.23.128.129
198.23.78.18
198.23.95.202
198.24.157.242
198.252.66.141
198.27.74.220
198.38.90.127
198.46.130.161
198.46.150.14
198.50.105.178
198.50.106.234
198.50.116.66
198.55.28.18
198.56.183.217
198.57.132.104
198.57.140.228
198.57.152.65
198.57.159.50
198.57.163.161
198.57.165.108
198.57.165.193
198.57.169.135
198.57.169.93
198.57.176.212
198.57.185.37
198.57.187.153
198.57.194.238
198.57.207.165
198.57.210.51
198.57.211.50
198.57.212.181
198.57.215.206
198.57.219.60
198.57.249.53
198.57.250.228
198.57.251.78
198.57.253.61
198.58.100.207
198.58.118.119
198.58.120.247
198.58.126.244
198.58.126.253
198.61.165.33
198.61.166.143
198.61.176.19
198.61.177.78
198.61.230.20
198.63.37.76
198.63.44.41
198.71.51.218
198.71.58.164
198.71.81.191
198.71.89.45
198.72.112.15
198.72.80.146
198.74.49.249
198.74.52.243
198.74.54.192
198.74.59.234
198.74.96.66
198.8.90.61
198.89.125.139
198.98.103.86
198.98.53.37
199.101.144.162
199.102.160.5
199.102.228.172
199.102.230.134
199.102.44.116
199.102.46.200
199.102.67.166
199.114.228.9
199.116.251.6
199.167.128.13
199.167.134.211
199.168.12.159
199.180.249.194
199.182.166.144
199.187.127.14
199.187.208.37
199.19.215.193
199.204.104.28
199.223.210.23
199.223.211.179
199.230.53.45
199.36.111.50
199.38.118.113
199.46.125.38
199.46.127.130
199.46.127.194
199.47.230.196
199.48.136.27
199.59.57.41
199.59.58.147
199.59.58.149
199.71.212.209
199.72.90.14
199.80.61.138
199.88.59.185
199.89.55.9
199.91.124.129
199.91.248.234
199.96.156.79
200.10.65.94
200.116.126.18
200.116.68.88
200.185.248.59
200.186.125.218
200.187.113.55
200.189.221.163
200.195.148.28
200.23.59.91
200.241.78.62
200.46.157.134
200.48.216.6
200.58.100.54
200.6.123.175
200.67.193.246
201.140.109.107
201.144.64.70
201.193.3.18
201.73.87.244
202.101.183.154
202.139.111.46
202.229.184.170
202.27.212.36
202.29.105.1
202.47.179.5
202.58.216.108
202.66.133.20
202.71.99.146
202.74.40.151
202.78.165.54
202.78.166.110
202.83.74.232
202.88.98.67
203.113.148.136
203.128.233.23
203.134.217.214
203.143.82.154
203.178.138.76
203.179.241.27
203.183.252.1
203.190.36.10
203.192.239.18
203.223.38.211
203.29.76.33
203.49.228.129
203.90.226.18
204.10.32.55
204.12.61.75
204.13.239.196
204.15.120.10
204.152.200.50
204.15.34.3
204.167.95.31
204.186.110.163
204.197.240.131
204.197.240.44
204.197.242.96
204.197.246.97
204.197.248.103
204.197.252.80
204.232.190.104
204.236.236.247
204.3.219.116
204.42.147.220
204.45.52.122
204.73.200.35
204.74.209.106
205.185.117.237
205.204.67.238
205.212.179.206
205.234.197.147
205.234.204.120
205.252.84.194
206.108.32.100
206.126.97.18
206.130.100.57
206.130.108.172
206.130.121.198
206.155.126.38
206.169.80.123
206.17.129.51
206.190.137.4
206.190.139.4
206.190.140.148
206.196.112.53
206.210.192.87
206.214.211.47
206.214.223.90
206.217.198.123
206.222.14.66
206.225.23.6
206.225.83.103
206.71.82.254
206.75.90.40
207.114.81.195
207.115.66.74
207.126.50.137
207.150.204.163
207.170.237.25
207.170.240.110
207.192.72.138
207.210.192.229
207.210.71.10
207.223.242.190
207.233.58.68
207.32.183.21
207.32.186.149
207.32.186.222
207.38.2.77
207.45.181.251
207.45.182.50
207.57.81.249
207.58.152.191
207.58.176.62
207.67.4.254
207.7.80.89
207.7.82.93
207.7.84.176
207.7.86.121
207.7.86.139
207.7.90.24
207.7.92.72
207.97.226.160
208.100.47.6
208.109.177.34
208.109.207.117
208.109.251.36
208.109.252.34
208.112.113.149
208.112.68.235
208.113.224.192
208.115.198.240
208.115.209.234
208.115.222.203
208.122.36.162
208.12.64.20
208.131.129.30
208.131.143.30
208.131.145.174
208.167.229.244
208.180.111.35
208.185.30.30
208.229.146.32
208.43.17.227
208.53.8.2
208.54.243.37
208.64.127.141
208.64.58.4
208.69.182.235
208.71.172.100
208.75.36.254
208.79.218.160
208.81.246.147
208.83.95.141
208.84.132.130
208.86.153.196
208.86.159.240
208.86.248.143
208.86.250.10
208.86.250.4
208.86.250.44
208.86.250.5
208.86.250.6
208.92.217.143
208.93.166.3
208.97.115.116
208.97.128.175
208.97.128.58
208.99.95.66
209.104.83.188
209.105.244.51
209.112.153.210
209.123.8.83
209.132.217.113
209.134.147.228
209.135.215.52
209.140.24.51
209.141.41.220
209.141.45.232
209.141.48.118
209.141.55.31
209.151.162.55
209.151.238.98
209.152.191.25
209.169.12.151
209.169.8.6
209.170.120.170
209.172.44.79
209.177.158.231
209.188.85.32
209.190.30.90
209.195.138.54
209.196.155.206
209.198.87.197
209.200.11.148
209.200.244.231
209.208.108.18
209.212.247.190
209.217.243.234
209.221.142.114
209.235.243.114
209.236.121.150
209.236.126.94
209.237.142.206
209.239.169.30
209.35.159.137
209.41.71.50
209.44.106.221
209.54.113.191
209.54.60.35
209.59.188.177
209.61.142.137
209.68.1.151
209.68.2.171
209.68.2.220
209.68.2.60
209.68.2.96
209.68.5.179
209.68.5.206
209.68.5.207
209.68.59.185
209.68.59.200
209.99.228.10
210.149.96.130
210.170.35.26
210.172.101.211
210.188.195.35
210.224.104.14
210.233.81.190
210.251.127.72
210.26.54.131
211.120.60.99
211.139.114.230
212.102.11.16
212.103.68.178
212.110.186.148
212.116.87.183
212.1.208.121
212.1.211.4
212.1.213.162
212.124.206.2
212.146.134.22
212.147.107.2
212.149.187.10
212.150.107.35
212.150.236.238
212.16.178.130
212.182.25.114
212.18.70.251
212.223.122.46
212.227.21.58
212.227.249.36
212.33.67.102
212.40.101.173
212.66.147.242
212.67.205.121
212.68.61.42
212.72.183.51
212.76.138.9
212.78.0.23
212.83.134.230
212.89.0.29
212.97.132.204
212.97.134.17
213.126.69.186
213.128.74.234
213.132.247.137
213.138.110.207
213.139.105.215
213.143.194.112
213.149.60.195
213.165.79.140
213.171.196.31
213.171.197.115
213.171.221.54
213.171.238.3
213.187.84.93
213.206.226.161
213.218.126.48
213.221.54.201
213.226.176.219
213.238.49.49
213.239.195.180
213.246.37.75
213.249.31.153
213.46.143.221
213.5.176.37
213.83.39.205
2.139.171.177
213.95.21.154
216.104.160.78
216.106.58.6
216.110.60.8
216.117.53.25
216.119.112.137
216.119.112.153
216.119.145.113
216.119.145.157
216.121.53.156
216.130.186.142
216.131.127.222
216.131.127.77
216.131.95.200
216.131.95.23
216.139.225.15
216.14.208.109
216.144.243.50
216.146.195.35
216.151.169.89
216.15.209.2
216.152.136.191
216.154.217.63
216.154.221.4
216.154.253.188
216.157.72.133
216.157.72.134
216.158.66.69
216.167.195.105
216.168.40.22
216.172.104.5
216.172.62.162
216.17.99.229
216.18.166.150
216.189.0.6
216.193.224.215
216.218.162.2
216.224.161.110
216.224.161.159
216.224.162.35
216.224.164.18
216.224.166.51
216.224.182.33
216.230.117.1
216.230.227.131
216.241.37.203
216.24.198.224
216.244.83.30
216.246.77.117
216.26.168.132
216.27.5.232
216.37.192.136
216.38.5.3
216.38.58.46
216.38.63.52
216.38.63.86
216.41.190.129
216.45.50.22
216.46.178.5
216.59.16.28
216.65.13.242
216.68.110.41
216.70.15.240
216.87.32.146
216.92.127.29
216.92.131.108
217.10.12.10
217.106.238.70
217.114.215.194
217.115.117.25
217.115.119.95
217.116.22.14
217.133.66.210
217.146.76.173
217.16.15.73
217.16.27.48
217.168.156.84
217.172.136.170
217.19.244.57
217.194.213.132
217.199.161.218
217.23.15.204
217.23.4.230
217.23.48.2
217.78.0.111
217.78.1.105
217.8.252.148
218.207.98.194
218.64.215.165
218.6.44.110
218.94.205.206
218.94.55.234
219.114.110.37
219.117.204.130
219.118.222.8
219.118.223.162
219.118.223.209
219.94.155.146
219.94.155.99
219.94.200.39
219.94.225.45
219.94.242.200
219.94.249.170
219.94.253.79
219.99.164.87
220.117.243.52
220.176.211.78
220.179.123.119
220.233.81.142
220.255.1.0
220.255.1.1
220.255.1.10
220.255.1.100
220.255.1.101
220.255.1.102
220.255.1.103
220.255.1.104
220.255.1.105
220.255.1.106
220.255.1.107
220.255.1.108
220.255.1.109
220.255.1.11
220.255.1.110
220.255.1.111
220.255.1.112
220.255.1.113
220.255.1.114
220.255.1.115
220.255.1.116
220.255.1.117
220.255.1.118
220.255.1.119
220.255.1.12
220.255.1.120
220.255.1.121
220.255.1.122
220.255.1.123
220.255.1.124
220.255.1.125
220.255.1.126
220.255.1.127
220.255.1.128
220.255.1.129
220.255.1.13
220.255.1.130
220.255.1.131
220.255.1.132
220.255.1.133
220.255.1.134
220.255.1.135
220.255.1.136
220.255.1.137
220.255.1.138
220.255.1.139
220.255.1.14
220.255.1.140
220.255.1.141
220.255.1.142
220.255.1.143
220.255.1.144
220.255.1.145
220.255.1.146
220.255.1.147
220.255.1.148
220.255.1.149
220.255.1.15
220.255.1.150
220.255.1.151
220.255.1.152
220.255.1.153
220.255.1.154
220.255.1.155
220.255.1.156
220.255.1.157
220.255.1.158
220.255.1.159
220.255.1.16
220.255.1.160
220.255.1.161
220.255.1.162
220.255.1.163
220.255.1.164
220.255.1.165
220.255.1.166
220.255.1.167
220.255.1.168
220.255.1.169
220.255.1.17
220.255.1.170
220.255.1.171
220.255.1.172
220.255.1.173
220.255.1.174
220.255.1.175
220.255.1.176
220.255.1.177
220.255.1.178
220.255.1.179
220.255.1.18
220.255.1.180
220.255.1.181
220.255.1.182
220.255.1.183
220.255.1.184
220.255.1.185
220.255.1.186
220.255.1.187
220.255.1.188
220.255.1.189
220.255.1.19
220.255.1.190
220.255.1.191
220.255.1.192
220.255.1.193
220.255.1.194
220.255.1.195
220.255.1.196
220.255.1.197
220.255.1.198
220.255.1.199
220.255.1.2
220.255.1.20
220.255.1.200
220.255.1.201
220.255.1.202
220.255.1.203
220.255.1.204
220.255.1.205
220.255.1.206
220.255.1.207
220.255.1.208
220.255.1.209
220.255.1.21
220.255.1.210
220.255.1.211
220.255.1.212
220.255.1.213
220.255.1.214
220.255.1.215
220.255.1.216
220.255.1.217
220.255.1.218
220.255.1.219
220.255.1.22
220.255.1.220
220.255.1.221
220.255.1.222
220.255.1.223
220.255.1.224
220.255.1.225
220.255.1.226
220.255.1.227
220.255.1.228
220.255.1.229
220.255.1.23
220.255.1.230
220.255.1.231
220.255.1.232
220.255.1.233
220.255.1.234
220.255.1.235
220.255.1.236
220.255.1.237
220.255.1.238
220.255.1.239
220.255.1.24
220.255.1.240
220.255.1.241
220.255.1.242
220.255.1.243
220.255.1.244
220.255.1.245
220.255.1.246
220.255.1.247
220.255.1.248
220.255.1.249
220.255.1.25
220.255.1.250
220.255.1.251
220.255.1.252
220.255.1.253
220.255.1.254
220.255.1.255
220.255.1.26
220.255.1.27
220.255.1.28
220.255.1.29
220.255.1.3
220.255.1.30
220.255.1.31
220.255.1.32
220.255.1.33
220.255.1.34
220.255.1.35
220.255.1.36
220.255.1.37
220.255.1.38
220.255.1.39
220.255.1.4
220.255.1.40
220.255.1.41
220.255.1.42
220.255.1.43
220.255.1.44
220.255.1.45
220.255.1.46
220.255.1.47
220.255.1.48
220.255.1.49
220.255.1.5
220.255.1.50
220.255.1.51
220.255.1.52
220.255.1.53
220.255.1.54
220.255.1.55
220.255.1.56
220.255.1.57
220.255.1.58
220.255.1.59
220.255.1.6
220.255.1.60
220.255.1.61
220.255.1.62
220.255.1.63
220.255.1.64
220.255.1.65
220.255.1.66
220.255.1.67
220.255.1.68
220.255.1.69
220.255.1.7
220.255.1.70
220.255.1.71
220.255.1.72
220.255.1.73
220.255.1.74
220.255.1.75
220.255.1.76
220.255.1.77
220.255.1.78
220.255.1.79
220.255.1.8
220.255.1.80
220.255.1.81
220.255.1.82
220.255.1.83
220.255.1.84
220.255.1.85
220.255.1.86
220.255.1.87
220.255.1.88
220.255.1.89
220.255.1.9
220.255.1.90
220.255.1.91
220.255.1.92
220.255.1.93
220.255.1.94
220.255.1.95
220.255.1.96
220.255.1.97
220.255.1.98
220.255.1.99
221.132.25.5
221.142.245.21
221.176.4.134
221.186.128.52
221.210.129.158
221.210.129.166
221.226.34.94
221.226.67.134
222.117.169.227
222.165.136.44
222.168.155.53
222.174.246.203
222.174.246.204
222.174.81.66
222.234.3.115
222.255.29.19
2.229.108.20
23.21.137.228
23.21.69.180
23.226.131.178
23.226.132.130
23.226.136.67
23.226.77.198
23.23.155.63
23.23.188.64
23.238.16.51
23.239.11.36
23.239.14.173
23.239.211.50
23.239.2.252
23.239.25.201
23.249.169.49
23.253.101.150
23.253.101.159
23.253.102.183
23.253.200.32
23.253.204.52
23.253.208.193
23.253.208.230
23.253.208.245
23.253.217.107
23.253.33.52
23.253.36.78
23.253.56.49
23.253.68.125
23.253.69.82
23.253.81.107
23.254.113.194
23.254.113.212
23.254.138.203
23.29.126.158
23.29.76.18
23.92.26.147
23.92.27.96
23.94.26.113
23.94.33.150
23.94.43.225
24.116.11.73
24.214.31.199
24.227.59.146
24.229.173.19
24.232.205.17
24.43.184.202
27.0.39.47
27.0.45.77
27.106.58.69
27.120.104.61
27.121.64.169
27.50.68.98
31.14.22.125
31.148.220.136
31.170.105.17
31.170.110.76
31.192.209.153
31.192.230.108
31.200.244.17
31.210.112.172
31.210.52.202
31.210.66.66
31.210.95.218
31.211.199.186
31.220.17.1
31.22.116.185
31.221.7.90
31.222.191.236
31.24.131.29
31.3.99.240
31.41.40.14
36.55.226.173
37.123.98.53
37.128.149.8
37.139.12.101
37.139.13.199
37.139.21.6
37.139.47.153
37.139.47.215
37.140.192.102
37.140.192.87
37.140.193.27
37.140.195.45
37.140.197.14
37.186.232.11
37.194.54.125
37.220.103.42
37.220.88.115
37.230.110.42
37.230.114.28
37.230.116.110
37.235.62.110
37.247.109.100
37.247.121.149
37.247.55.59
37.35.107.62
37.58.24.162
37.75.9.130
38.101.158.12
38.101.248.34
38.105.99.161
38.117.76.114
38.117.80.2
38.126.9.190
38.96.198.121
38.99.142.83
41.162.45.138
41.185.26.231
41.203.24.220
41.231.23.78
42.121.112.76
4.28.178.241
46.100.164.186
46.137.106.83
46.137.112.51
46.137.118.183
46.137.252.131
46.163.115.16
46.163.119.129
46.163.119.181
46.163.74.79
46.165.205.88
46.17.188.65
46.17.61.120
46.18.212.69
46.183.11.69
46.183.9.226
46.21.105.143
46.21.106.250
46.21.1.121
46.21.146.238
46.21.166.138
46.21.197.142
46.21.197.174
46.229.160.74
46.248.167.78
46.249.61.129
46.251.50.84
46.37.4.250
46.43.35.212
46.43.50.21
46.4.57.139
46.4.69.205
46.47.81.43
46.4.85.2
49.206.40.60
49.212.108.236
49.212.163.180
49.212.163.41
49.212.172.212
49.212.174.187
49.212.219.140
49.212.27.85
49.212.39.163
49.212.53.225
49.212.63.113
49.212.90.254
50.112.105.187
50.112.113.46
50.114.233.129
50.115.126.108
50.115.227.156
50.116.104.122
50.116.11.99
50.116.13.102
50.116.35.206
50.116.36.178
50.116.42.72
50.116.43.138
50.116.50.121
50.116.59.205
50.117.16.8
50.124.90.114
50.17.213.132
50.174.189.214
50.18.191.50
50.18.30.4
50.19.212.136
50.192.96.6
50.193.130.195
50.195.160.141
50.21.229.37
50.2.2.2
50.22.233.50
50.22.248.210
50.22.26.98
50.23.154.170
50.241.156.234
50.28.34.27
50.28.48.200
50.28.93.210
50.31.0.7
50.31.2.193
50.31.2.194
50.31.3.238
50.31.80.200
50.31.80.24
50.31.81.25
50.31.86.131
50.31.86.132
50.31.86.133
50.31.86.148
50.31.86.84
50.31.87.28
50.31.87.34
50.31.87.35
50.31.87.36
50.31.94.237
50.56.113.254
50.56.13.164
50.56.218.24
50.56.29.54
50.56.33.52
50.56.35.133
50.56.78.245
50.56.87.10
50.57.107.212
50.57.108.97
50.57.127.70
50.57.158.23
50.57.170.16
50.57.48.93
50.57.73.10
50.57.81.173
50.59.128.206
50.97.199.115
50.97.219.59
5.102.172.140
5.134.122.140
5.150.139.62
5.175.233.22
5.178.82.8
5.199.164.138
5.199.164.64
5.249.130.71
5.2.84.195
54.165.178.1
54.178.138.103
54.178.157.53
54.178.181.177
54.178.181.57
54.178.183.199
54.178.189.217
54.178.209.199
54.183.115.237
54.183.23.66
54.183.40.128
54.183.78.32
54.186.170.131
54.186.35.217
54.186.63.20
54.187.54.70
54.193.102.107
54.193.166.239
54.194.101.109
54.194.221.224
54.194.36.1
54.194.52.49
54.194.6.77
54.195.116.237
54.195.244.243
54.197.228.56
54.197.251.62
54.199.211.154
54.199.237.150
54.200.117.134
54.200.172.226
54.200.208.20
54.200.43.42
54.201.10.19
54.201.111.219
54.201.193.5
54.201.244.128
54.201.25.164
54.201.38.164
54.201.91.204
54.204.13.57
54.204.23.17
54.204.46.43
54.204.8.235
54.205.153.119
54.206.2.103
54.206.56.148
54.206.58.14
54.206.79.54
54.207.187.249
54.208.118.211
54.208.176.81
54.208.72.180
54.209.103.5
54.209.38.140
54.213.164.193
54.213.168.38
54.213.203.17
54.213.218.160
54.214.241.136
54.214.241.246
54.215.115.74
54.215.224.186
54.215.75.138
54.215.8.40
54.216.71.72
54.217.229.189
54.220.113.203
54.221.217.213
54.225.192.140
54.225.202.106
54.225.202.25
54.225.206.31
54.225.67.202
54.225.87.116
54.227.245.178
54.228.100.167
54.228.215.188
54.229.125.40
54.232.114.227
54.232.13.186
54.232.153.151
54.232.206.28
54.232.219.116
54.232.252.175
54.232.81.74
54.234.244.79
54.235.118.45
54.235.217.159
54.235.66.203
54.235.79.13
54.235.97.25
54.237.230.12
54.238.140.195
54.241.177.227
54.242.165.82
54.243.217.76
54.244.0.111
54.244.223.111
54.244.238.211
54.246.104.30
54.246.106.68
54.246.134.4
54.246.233.174
54.247.101.54
54.247.65.122
54.248.236.255
54.248.248.213
54.248.99.203
54.249.105.195
54.249.112.7
54.249.126.69
54.249.232.192
54.250.132.122
54.251.115.166
54.251.240.32
54.252.194.10
54.252.208.83
54.253.112.201
54.255.142.167
54.255.185.116
54.255.225.73
54.255.34.103
5.45.105.58
5.45.72.32
54.72.132.110
54.72.162.196
54.72.208.21
54.72.223.6
54.72.28.214
54.72.60.249
54.79.20.112
54.79.33.210
54.82.214.232
54.83.42.218
54.83.55.153
54.83.55.72
54.84.137.109
54.84.16.37
54.84.218.227
54.84.83.158
54.85.14.197
54.85.18.86
54.85.94.254
54.86.37.57
54.86.90.54
54.90.241.188
54.90.60.112
5.57.224.35
5.77.34.40
5.77.53.66
5.79.16.34
5.79.22.101
5.79.23.246
58.210.205.94
58.211.227.174
58.211.64.230
58.213.32.154
58.216.215.102
58.220.235.115
58.220.244.154
58.221.235.230
58.221.83.98
58.222.104.26
58.222.104.74
58.222.111.54
58.222.121.62
58.222.121.78
58.222.121.90
58.222.153.202
58.222.235.228
58.222.250.166
58.222.250.182
58.222.75.178
58.222.84.18
58.222.85.150
58.222.87.54
58.222.87.58
58.50.35.9
59.106.173.203
5.9.110.235
59.125.103.165
5.9.154.173
59.167.191.15
59.167.224.197
59.188.86.235
5.9.193.189
5.9.236.116
5.9.24.52
5.9.39.132
5.9.40.209
60.164.129.135
60.190.187.218
60.190.195.126
60.190.195.246
60.190.61.13
60.251.149.58
60.56.229.58
60.8.177.158
60.8.208.126
61.133.234.26
61.156.217.177
61.157.184.82
61.164.163.86
61.177.207.94
61.198.65.104
61.78.75.215
62.109.27.196
62.109.29.30
62.109.7.234
62.112.132.161
62.141.37.225
62.141.39.152
62.146.67.2
62.146.74.42
62.152.59.157
62.172.35.98
62.210.131.233
62.210.141.41
62.210.146.74
62.210.162.26
62.210.175.8
62.210.178.45
62.210.193.17
62.212.112.213
62.219.23.4
62.23.15.78
62.233.105.180
62.240.13.14
62.244.61.207
62.29.159.130
62.32.112.106
62.48.35.80
62.49.49.70
62.75.161.229
62.75.163.57
62.75.176.19
62.75.185.108
62.75.210.164
62.75.223.68
62.75.235.43
62.76.186.159
62.76.187.98
62.87.244.42
63.139.211.31
63.141.248.210
63.146.182.197
63.146.199.67
63.237.195.6
63.245.138.175
63.247.138.61
63.247.150.35
63.88.114.24
64.111.107.211
64.111.107.96
64.111.115.4
64.118.163.36
64.131.65.217
64.131.69.192
64.142.100.40
64.142.100.41
64.142.100.58
64.142.100.79
64.150.185.89
64.150.188.62
64.151.126.92
64.15.138.49
64.182.119.132
64.182.124.148
64.182.177.105
64.182.210.20
64.182.215.68
64.182.230.252
64.188.52.166
64.207.98.119
64.22.67.130
64.22.68.16
64.234.51.147
64.235.39.102
64.239.128.66
64.251.26.176
64.31.57.210
64.34.197.204
64.34.250.74
64.34.98.189
64.35.209.1
64.37.122.155
64.37.54.120
64.49.237.44
64.49.237.45
64.50.168.92
64.59.72.55
64.59.93.9
64.6.108.64
64.62.140.2
64.62.252.66
64.6.233.180
64.64.17.242
64.64.22.144
64.64.7.34
64.71.152.237
64.71.162.15
64.85.14.253
64.85.9.17
64.9.198.253
65.110.161.26
65.111.169.75
65.114.49.1
65.117.180.1
65.163.26.121
65.181.125.177
65.181.65.4
65.182.110.5
65.212.180.161
65.23.128.22
65.23.128.23
65.23.128.28
65.23.128.51
65.23.128.52
65.39.89.34
65.39.89.98
65.60.27.75
65.61.39.44
65.98.23.218
65.98.95.42
65.98.97.2
65.99.233.188
66.132.132.37
66.132.132.69
66.135.222.1
66.135.42.176
66.135.50.77
66.147.228.205
66.147.235.198
66.150.240.30
66.154.2.119
66.154.43.167
66.154.51.55
66.160.146.34
66.161.61.4
66.162.216.37
66.165.122.163
66.171.236.113
66.171.254.50
66.172.11.84
66.172.58.9
66.175.218.79
66.175.220.60
66.175.222.72
66.180.204.2
66.181.0.137
66.187.65.211
66.187.96.142
66.192.139.66
66.194.68.206
66.194.9.186
66.197.0.26
66.199.190.16
66.199.190.19
66.199.190.200
66.199.190.24
66.201.40.52
66.206.0.55
66.206.84.149
66.226.152.1
66.228.34.13
66.228.38.81
66.228.47.233
66.228.53.126
66.228.62.66
66.230.220.120
66.232.101.14
66.232.111.208
66.240.179.37
66.245.166.111
66.249.24.247
66.254.93.2
66.33.204.135
66.35.93.122
66.39.3.116
66.39.3.121
66.39.66.104
66.39.66.55
66.40.29.251
66.55.147.179
66.63.173.52
66.71.190.99
66.84.0.146
66.85.139.198
66.90.101.218
67.10.66.121
67.154.118.22
67.159.60.96
67.192.187.168
67.192.246.37
67.204.164.31
67.205.89.83
67.207.160.170
67.207.192.50
67.208.120.66
67.208.211.254
67.210.110.32
67.210.118.200
67.210.241.61
67.212.224.24
67.212.69.253
67.212.74.41
67.213.84.68
67.214.160.34
67.215.13.58
67.215.7.186
67.22.135.5
67.222.1.214
67.222.1.219
67.222.130.162
67.222.22.87
67.222.30.33
67.222.30.60
67.222.8.176
67.225.154.40
67.225.213.26
67.225.228.162
67.227.162.248
67.228.160.122
67.231.17.216
67.231.242.138
67.231.25.50
67.231.26.158
67.43.10.119
67.43.12.104
67.55.50.101
67.55.77.188
67.55.78.78
67.72.106.160
68.168.103.17
68.168.105.61
68.168.111.226
68.169.48.188
68.169.48.224
68.169.50.174
68.169.51.236
68.170.70.165
68.234.25.202
68.65.204.2
68.67.75.235
68.71.38.122
68.71.46.156
69.10.138.48
69.10.153.244
69.10.51.42
69.10.57.154
69.112.74.244
69.115.100.38
69.129.41.122
69.147.224.66
69.160.49.65
69.160.49.69
69.160.52.189
69.160.54.162
69.160.60.200
69.160.84.88
69.16.195.33
69.162.108.227
69.162.108.236
69.162.110.34
69.162.111.248
69.162.136.31
69.162.190.111
69.16.232.6
69.163.161.248
69.163.163.106
69.164.196.111
69.164.197.205
69.164.211.147
69.164.213.20
69.164.214.81
69.166.129.201
69.167.135.111
69.167.141.223
69.168.63.197
69.169.43.6
69.169.94.98
69.170.136.245
69.172.237.150
69.174.246.17
69.175.107.130
69.175.34.2
69.175.48.138
69.176.116.35
69.194.235.203
69.195.197.198
69.197.143.186
69.24.64.109
69.25.110.10
69.27.103.7
69.28.205.210
69.28.248.186
69.2.96.112
69.36.169.58
69.36.170.39
69.36.176.228
69.36.94.214
69.42.70.20
69.42.83.56
69.43.163.104
69.4.98.134
69.59.161.88
69.60.11.18
69.64.33.213
69.64.35.63
69.64.65.97
69.64.67.90
69.64.94.61
69.65.41.238
69.67.13.182
69.72.235.74
69.73.170.59
69.73.172.6
69.74.89.76
69.85.93.200
69.89.10.126
69.89.6.24
69.90.118.6
69.90.50.69
69.90.75.199
70.158.108.75
70.169.167.167
70.25.16.128
70.33.254.15
70.35.216.52
70.38.31.5
70.38.37.214
70.38.71.247
70.38.71.71
70.39.150.161
70.42.223.50
70.62.242.26
70.63.161.99
70.86.1.114
71.187.187.82
71.194.187.173
71.230.72.59
71.236.155.57
71.40.108.99
71.8.255.234
72.1.219.123
72.1.241.240
72.14.176.16
72.14.183.219
72.167.16.38
72.167.189.210
72.214.200.199
72.2.148.2
72.233.129.27
72.249.172.6
72.249.82.45
72.26.232.235
72.29.127.20
72.29.127.9
72.29.94.210
72.3.199.43
72.32.55.130
72.32.92.192
72.34.49.102
72.44.81.205
72.44.91.115
72.45.246.150
72.46.232.234
72.51.43.69
72.52.120.2
72.52.178.252
72.52.216.38
72.52.219.253
72.52.255.126
72.52.80.101
72.55.146.214
72.55.153.155
72.76.221.107
72.9.153.233
72.9.154.62
72.9.228.14
72.9.98.114
74.103.39.10
74.108.67.58
74.113.232.167
74.116.248.226
74.117.156.171
74.124.214.79
74.124.217.144
74.127.52.134
74.200.72.167
74.204.174.22
74.204.71.133
74.207.231.52
74.207.236.184
74.207.241.94
74.207.244.250
74.207.247.237
74.208.166.11
74.208.166.134
74.208.166.47
74.208.167.198
74.208.7.93
74.208.90.82
74.218.133.218
74.218.170.179
74.50.105.113
74.50.51.189
74.50.6.170
74.55.249.210
74.63.222.130
74.74.239.57
74.80.149.186
74.82.165.46
74.82.39.2
74.86.132.186
74.86.35.114
74.95.115.113
75.101.129.104
75.101.153.20
75.102.46.83
75.103.66.12
75.103.66.14
75.103.66.8
75.103.66.9
75.126.10.114
75.126.180.171
75.127.125.116
75.127.75.218
75.150.252.70
75.151.86.238
75.71.190.96
75.72.167.219
75.98.172.91
75.99.17.94
76.120.161.142
76.12.169.38
76.12.20.164
76.183.223.73
76.22.19.29
76.74.137.218
76.74.252.248
76.79.82.125
76.9.244.2
77.220.240.1
77.221.136.18
77.222.142.95
77.244.253.235
77.245.149.54
77.36.17.145
77.47.129.44
77.68.54.144
77.72.129.162
77.72.131.149
77.72.201.104
77.73.149.73
77.75.124.17
77.75.124.33
77.75.124.51
77.75.124.57
77.92.140.32
77.92.141.14
78.108.82.78
78.108.94.235
78.110.82.204
78.129.178.49
78.136.62.20
78.138.100.74
78.140.233.2
78.153.215.235
78.153.216.17
78.153.216.48
78.189.239.226
78.235.73.11
78.26.0.253
78.35.12.61
78.40.35.26
78.40.77.142
78.46.107.168
78.46.133.205
78.46.151.47
78.46.203.178
78.46.222.59
78.46.232.182
78.46.233.199
78.46.33.109
78.46.41.142
78.46.43.54
78.46.48.235
78.46.6.146
78.46.68.213
78.46.68.243
78.46.71.3
78.46.72.227
78.46.81.14
78.47.100.174
78.47.174.84
78.47.184.151
78.47.203.39
78.47.38.165
78.69.31.182
78.8.188.115
78.96.255.138
79.125.16.180
79.125.21.151
79.133.47.198
79.138.127.244
79.138.47.80
79.143.182.200
79.189.203.86
79.96.128.19
79.96.161.163
79.96.171.25
79.96.175.40
79.96.182.73
79.96.204.168
79.96.22.250
79.96.237.29
79.96.27.88
79.96.36.107
79.96.45.139
79.96.49.83
79.96.65.67
79.96.76.84
79.98.108.15
79.99.1.117
80.11.28.182
80.122.157.69
80.169.208.77
80.169.208.87
80.190.202.185
80.237.193.100
80.240.134.236
80.245.16.152
80.245.16.153
80.245.16.154
80.246.59.244
80.248.225.101
80.248.225.37
80.250.10.227
80.255.6.120
80.64.97.10
80.69.180.227
80.77.157.82
80.83.190.11
80.86.89.68
80.86.91.203
80.91.176.166
80.96.51.119
80.97.51.66
81.0.206.108
81.166.154.138
81.169.132.10
81.169.138.161
81.169.151.124
81.169.159.85
81.169.162.191
81.169.170.16
81.169.184.211
81.169.186.133
81.170.156.10
81.177.32.149
81.187.106.110
81.196.178.180
81.211.106.30
81.218.219.58
81.248.61.181
81.26.161.6
81.26.192.241
81.26.195.84
81.30.196.102
81.4.105.21
81.4.121.35
8.17.34.214
82.103.133.141
82.135.21.41
82.145.48.2
82.165.131.76
82.165.27.87
82.165.45.240
82.196.10.232
82.196.4.67
82.198.78.101
82.210.40.6
82.210.7.103
82.220.34.24
82.221.129.77
82.223.131.13
82.69.31.118
82.76.63.7
82.78.134.76
82.80.36.223
8.29.129.86
8.29.131.101
8.29.131.129
8.29.140.164
8.29.152.237
8.29.153.130
82.94.169.83
82.94.171.135
83.103.154.101
83.12.134.34
83.138.64.129
83.142.229.100
83.143.217.226
83.145.197.68
83.150.98.69
83.168.192.165
83.168.193.218
83.168.195.18
83.168.230.112
83.169.17.121
83.169.32.149
83.169.37.12
83.169.43.80
83.169.45.88
83.212.114.16
83.220.140.10
83.222.249.54
83.223.124.20
83.223.124.24
83.223.99.6
83.227.141.194
83.244.171.234
8.36.40.190
83.82.180.94
83.96.159.62
83.96.166.99
83.96.169.177
83.98.128.156
83.98.160.2
84.19.170.230
84.200.206.189
84.200.8.192
84.201.3.71
84.234.21.91
84.238.252.67
84.41.130.134
84.88.66.226
85.10.212.3
85.10.213.174
85.113.55.214
85.118.245.80
85.122.39.55
85.13.242.24
85.14.136.81
85.15.214.28
85.159.208.87
85.17.157.121
85.17.159.235
85.17.172.202
85.195.103.13
85.197.152.77
85.214.115.189
85.214.116.136
85.214.135.217
85.214.135.84
85.214.194.13
85.214.195.38
85.214.223.30
85.214.38.123
85.234.144.7
85.25.118.14
85.25.124.243
85.25.176.43
85.25.20.7
85.25.5.15
85.31.101.244
85.56.251.218
85.85.53.173
85.9.28.50
85.95.225.3
86.104.11.4
86.107.198.110
86.107.43.42
86.107.43.51
86.107.43.54
86.111.241.251
86.111.242.129
86.124.87.204
86.57.246.93
87.106.184.84
87.106.20.1
87.117.220.236
87.195.104.110
87.229.73.245
87.230.19.164
87.230.95.250
87.239.12.115
88.198.1.109
88.198.149.116
88.198.206.89
88.198.220.51
88.198.50.194
88.198.5.165
88.198.64.177
88.208.0.96
88.208.210.147
88.208.221.70
88.214.254.34
88.250.181.235
88.255.234.18
88.80.188.189
88.85.73.230
88.85.89.68
89.108.70.86
89.108.76.199
89.110.131.14
89.111.0.11
89.111.180.247
89.120.105.145
89.146.36.196
89.149.30.174
89.161.173.177
89.161.181.228
89.161.184.32
89.161.195.210
89.161.217.57
89.161.223.108
89.161.237.180
89.16.161.74
89.165.72.23
89.185.228.236
89.19.236.162
89.212.96.226
89.218.86.227
89.221.166.194
89.253.226.184
89.253.227.136
89.253.228.203
89.253.229.245
89.253.232.139
89.31.97.15
89.31.97.217
89.32.150.77
89.36.21.170
89.43.105.158
89.97.74.13
90.189.192.126
91.105.233.85
91.142.221.156
91.142.223.167
91.146.104.247
91.146.98.119
91.148.138.182
91.151.215.1
91.151.4.83
91.194.90.156
91.202.171.76
91.202.75.162
91.203.146.86
91.204.152.217
91.204.155.162
91.206.244.89
91.207.159.85
91.208.142.241
91.210.233.82
91.211.115.41
91.211.220.252
91.215.216.35
91.215.216.52
91.215.92.56
91.217.181.28
91.218.83.191
91.222.137.15
91.222.8.112
91.223.68.140
91.224.149.121
91.228.196.112
91.230.208.158
91.230.231.25
91.231.86.170
91.235.144.144
91.235.171.29
91.235.174.161
91.236.237.100
91.238.164.3
91.250.112.151
91.250.112.179
91.250.112.253
91.250.96.39
91.250.98.186
91.90.150.241
91.90.154.221
91.90.29.75
92.114.1.101
92.114.98.184
92.243.12.251
92.243.14.211
92.243.15.24
92.243.31.195
92.243.3.156
92.42.186.18
92.43.48.219
92.48.90.86
92.55.142.59
92.60.124.1
92.61.146.92
92.61.155.100
92.81.115.43
93.113.20.130
93.115.108.210
93.115.112.162
93.115.119.13
93.115.240.83
93.120.32.1
93.174.125.171
93.180.68.45
93.183.239.54
93.183.239.57
93.187.200.20
93.187.207.57
93.190.147.203
93.51.156.105
93.63.158.204
93.63.251.162
93.87.2.238
93.90.30.40
94.101.13.101
94.102.209.146
94.102.210.155
94.102.76.203
94.136.54.122
94.177.12.90
94.186.155.2
94.229.66.89
94.236.110.81
94.236.22.92
94.236.86.98
94.242.216.127
94.250.249.128
94.26.39.3
94.73.148.60
94.73.150.40
94.75.248.178
95.0.23.5
95.110.206.175
95.128.155.184
95.138.162.164
95.138.163.147
95.138.163.61
95.138.170.117
95.140.33.84
95.142.168.183
95.154.20.5
95.154.242.237
95.154.248.39
95.173.183.178
95.173.183.230
95.174.9.146
95.211.212.12
95.211.222.65
95.215.84.5
95.43.252.13
95.67.35.2
95.80.115.250
95.80.206.211
95.85.14.93
95.85.21.210
95.85.36.231
95.85.39.41
95.85.44.197
95.85.50.201
95.85.51.141
95.85.57.31
95.85.62.242
95.86.14.151
95.97.183.251
96.126.109.31
96.126.113.152
96.126.114.172
96.126.115.164
96.126.124.245
96.126.127.139
96.127.134.19
96.127.137.146
96.233.34.45
96.30.10.150
96.30.1.176
96.30.15.48
96.30.18.190
96.30.2.96
96.30.36.236
96.30.43.60
96.30.56.175
96.31.33.52
96.31.75.8
96.31.82.66
96.43.136.106
96.44.131.250
96.44.174.2
96.47.236.103
96.53.222.132
96.8.122.179
97.65.16.5
97.79.236.234
97.79.238.233
97.79.239.134
97.88.208.209
98.129.169.211
98.129.54.165
98.143.144.34
98.158.190.196
98.174.241.242
98.174.253.55
99.152.157.199
99.192.142.19
99.198.99.58
99.89.223.41


----------



## splitice (Oct 1, 2014)

Honestly, at-least pingback attacks are easy to recognize & mitigate. Wordpress uses a recognizable User Agent so providing you have enough bandwidth you can just tank it.


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2014)

This attack @splitice was more sophisticated.

Unsure how they are doing it, but useragent when they started getting blocked stopped having Wordpress in it and went random mass browsers.  So the useragent block approach died quickly 

They were also pounding random number values into the URL base request...


----------



## splitice (Oct 2, 2014)

Then its a a flood from compromised machines / botnet probably. Wordpress has had a custom UA for quite a while.

https://github.com/WordPress/WordPress/blob/master/wp-includes/class-http.php#L121

Of course if the server is actually compromised that can be worked around, but for xmlrpc pingback's they are fortunately sent with the Standard Wordpress/.+ UA's


----------

